# Calhanoglu provoca:"L'Inter ne ha sempre avuto più del Milan".



## admin (16 Novembre 2021)

Cahanoglu continua a provocare il Milan. Le dichiarazioni del turco, dal ritiro della nazionale:"Dopo il gol nel derby e le orecchie mostrate ai tifosi rossoneri, Hakan Calhanoglu continua le sue dichiarazioni contro il Milan: "È una scelta particolare, ma questa è la vita: bisogna guardare avanti e non indietro. Sono molto grato al Milan, sono bravi ragazzi e non ho problemi con loro. Sapevo che l’Inter è sempre stata una grande squadra, ha battuto spesso il Milan nei derby. Ne ha sempre avuto di più. Il mio contratto stava terminando, il mio agente stava lavorando per me. Ho passato 4 anni buoni al Milan, rispetto tutti. Ho lì molti amici che incontro ogni tanto. Perché ho deciso di andare all’Inter? Volevo una nuova sfida nella mia carriera. Ho scelto con la mia famiglia e sono contento di essere qui. È un grande club, ha vinto il campionato la scorsa stagione e gioca la Champions League. C’è molta concorrenza perché ci sono molti giocatori di qualità“.


----------



## Solo (16 Novembre 2021)

È proprio uno sterco fumante. 

Tra l'altro che caspita vuole da noi? 

Si goda l'Inter e non rompa le scatole.


----------



## Gekyn (16 Novembre 2021)

Chala chi? non me lo ricordo nemmeno!


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (16 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Cahanoglu continua a provocare il Milan. Le dichiarazioni del turco, dal ritiro della nazionale:"Dopo il gol nel derby e le orecchie mostrate ai tifosi rossoneri, Hakan Calhanoglu continua le sue dichiarazioni contro il Milan: "È una scelta particolare, ma questa è la vita: bisogna guardare avanti e non indietro. Sono molto grato al Milan, sono bravi ragazzi e non ho problemi con loro. Sapevo che l’Inter è sempre stata una grande squadra, ha battuto spesso il Milan nei derby. Ne ha sempre avuto di più. Il mio contratto stava terminando, il mio agente stava lavorando per me. Ho passato 4 anni buoni al Milan, rispetto tutti. Ho lì molti amici che incontro ogni tanto. Perché ho deciso di andare all’Inter? Volevo una nuova sfida nella mia carriera. Ho scelto con la mia famiglia e sono contento di essere qui. È un grande club, ha vinto il campionato la scorsa stagione e gioca la Champions League. C’è molta concorrenza perché ci sono molti giocatori di qualità“.


grande Hakan, ringrazio sempre il giorno che hai deciso di andartene


----------



## admin (16 Novembre 2021)

E' proprio uno sfigato!


----------



## LukeLike (16 Novembre 2021)

E tu dove giocavi quando l'Inter vinceva quei derby? Che ritardo.


----------



## Vinx90 (16 Novembre 2021)

Io sono felice come una pasqua, erano anni che speravo andasse via ( non mi aveva illuso l’ultimo anno diginitoso, solo grazie a Pioli), questo é un giocatore di una mediocrità imbarazzante, e se a questo ci aggiungiamo che ha il QI di un comodino ikea…beh, grazie infinite Inte, questo “colpo” vale quanto quelli di Pirlo e Seedorf.


----------



## Kayl (16 Novembre 2021)

Il solo fatto che tu sia titolare dimostra la “qualità” del centrocampo..


----------



## kekkopot (16 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Cahanoglu continua a provocare il Milan. Le dichiarazioni del turco, dal ritiro della nazionale:"Dopo il gol nel derby e le orecchie mostrate ai tifosi rossoneri, Hakan Calhanoglu continua le sue dichiarazioni contro il Milan: "È una scelta particolare, ma questa è la vita: bisogna guardare avanti e non indietro. Sono molto grato al Milan, sono bravi ragazzi e non ho problemi con loro. Sapevo che l’Inter è sempre stata una grande squadra, *ha battuto spesso il Milan nei derby*. Ne ha sempre avuto di più. Il mio contratto stava terminando, il mio agente stava lavorando per me. Ho passato 4 anni buoni al Milan, rispetto tutti. Ho lì molti amici che incontro ogni tanto. Perché ho deciso di andare all’Inter? Volevo una nuova sfida nella mia carriera. Ho scelto con la mia famiglia e sono contento di essere qui. È un grande club, ha vinto il campionato la scorsa stagione e gioca la Champions League. C’è molta concorrenza perché ci sono molti giocatori di qualità“.


Ci credo, giocavi te con noi...


----------



## Love (16 Novembre 2021)

al derby senza fischiarlo bastava solo uno striscione gigante: "Hakan grazie per essertene andato" .


----------



## mark (16 Novembre 2021)

La vendetta migliore sarebbe vincergli il campionato in faccia. Sfigato e fallito che non è altro.


----------



## Hellscream (16 Novembre 2021)

Ma che vuole sto figlio dellamè?


----------



## Ninni21 (16 Novembre 2021)

E' talmente tanto "pino" che non è in grado neanche di googlare: 260 derby giocati, vittorie milan 99, vittorie inter 88.

però su una cosa ha ragione, da quando era presente lui, abbiamo quasi sempre perso...chissà il perché???


----------



## Davidoff (16 Novembre 2021)

Inda club fantastico, senza i rolex e i caffè di Moratti senior e Calciopoli avrebbero meno trofei del Genoa. Goditi pure il tuo nuovo club, sperando che non si vendano i tavoli della mensa per pagare i debiti.


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Cahanoglu continua a provocare il Milan. Le dichiarazioni del turco, dal ritiro della nazionale:"Dopo il gol nel derby e le orecchie mostrate ai tifosi rossoneri, Hakan Calhanoglu continua le sue dichiarazioni contro il Milan: "È una scelta particolare, ma questa è la vita: bisogna guardare avanti e non indietro. Sono molto grato al Milan, sono bravi ragazzi e non ho problemi con loro. Sapevo che l’Inter è sempre stata una grande squadra, ha battuto spesso il Milan nei derby. Ne ha sempre avuto di più. Il mio contratto stava terminando, il mio agente stava lavorando per me. Ho passato 4 anni buoni al Milan, rispetto tutti. Ho lì molti amici che incontro ogni tanto. Perché ho deciso di andare all’Inter? Volevo una nuova sfida nella mia carriera. Ho scelto con la mia famiglia e sono contento di essere qui. È un grande club, ha vinto il campionato la scorsa stagione e gioca la Champions League. C’è molta concorrenza perché ci sono molti giocatori di qualità“.


A me questo continua solo a far ridere.
Non provo rancore , odio, risentimento.... semplicemente mi frega zero di lui.
E' un poveraccio.

Un pò come quando il bimbetto viene e ti fa il duro.
E che gli vuoi dire?
Gli fai una carezza e lo inviti a tornare dal papà.

Ciao calha, buona vita.


----------



## Zenos (16 Novembre 2021)

È proprio un Gran Cornuto!


----------



## BossKilla7 (16 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Cahanoglu continua a provocare il Milan. Le dichiarazioni del turco, dal ritiro della nazionale:"Dopo il gol nel derby e le orecchie mostrate ai tifosi rossoneri, Hakan Calhanoglu continua le sue dichiarazioni contro il Milan: "È una scelta particolare, ma questa è la vita: bisogna guardare avanti e non indietro. Sono molto grato al Milan, sono bravi ragazzi e non ho problemi con loro. Sapevo che l’Inter è sempre stata una grande squadra, ha battuto spesso il Milan nei derby. Ne ha sempre avuto di più. Il mio contratto stava terminando, il mio agente stava lavorando per me. Ho passato 4 anni buoni al Milan, rispetto tutti. Ho lì molti amici che incontro ogni tanto. Perché ho deciso di andare all’Inter? Volevo una nuova sfida nella mia carriera. Ho scelto con la mia famiglia e sono contento di essere qui. È un grande club, ha vinto il campionato la scorsa stagione e gioca la Champions League. C’è molta concorrenza perché ci sono molti giocatori di qualità“.


Le provocazioni di un giocatore scarso non valgono niente.


----------



## Now i'm here (16 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Cahanoglu continua a provocare il Milan. Le dichiarazioni del turco, dal ritiro della nazionale:"Dopo il gol nel derby e le orecchie mostrate ai tifosi rossoneri, Hakan Calhanoglu continua le sue dichiarazioni contro il Milan: "È una scelta particolare, ma questa è la vita: bisogna guardare avanti e non indietro. Sono molto grato al Milan, sono bravi ragazzi e non ho problemi con loro. Sapevo che l’Inter è sempre stata una grande squadra, ha battuto spesso il Milan nei derby. Ne ha sempre avuto di più. Il mio contratto stava terminando, il mio agente stava lavorando per me. Ho passato 4 anni buoni al Milan, rispetto tutti. Ho lì molti amici che incontro ogni tanto. Perché ho deciso di andare all’Inter? Volevo una nuova sfida nella mia carriera. Ho scelto con la mia famiglia e sono contento di essere qui. È un grande club, ha vinto il campionato la scorsa stagione e gioca la Champions League. C’è molta concorrenza perché ci sono molti giocatori di qualità“.


Non si rende conto dell'enorme piacere che ci ha fatto andandosene.
Goditi l'inter fino alla fine del tuo contratto.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Cahanoglu continua a provocare il Milan. Le dichiarazioni del turco, dal ritiro della nazionale:"Dopo il gol nel derby e le orecchie mostrate ai tifosi rossoneri, Hakan Calhanoglu continua le sue dichiarazioni contro il Milan: "È una scelta particolare, ma questa è la vita: bisogna guardare avanti e non indietro. Sono molto grato al Milan, sono bravi ragazzi e non ho problemi con loro. Sapevo che l’Inter è sempre stata una grande squadra, ha battuto spesso il Milan nei derby. Ne ha sempre avuto di più. Il mio contratto stava terminando, il mio agente stava lavorando per me. Ho passato 4 anni buoni al Milan, rispetto tutti. Ho lì molti amici che incontro ogni tanto. Perché ho deciso di andare all’Inter? Volevo una nuova sfida nella mia carriera. Ho scelto con la mia famiglia e sono contento di essere qui. È un grande club, ha vinto il campionato la scorsa stagione e gioca la Champions League. C’è molta concorrenza perché ci sono molti giocatori di qualità“.



E mentre lui occupa il suo tempo a parlare di Milan, sua moglie...


----------



## pazzomania (16 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Cahanoglu continua a provocare il Milan. Le dichiarazioni del turco, dal ritiro della nazionale:"Dopo il gol nel derby e le orecchie mostrate ai tifosi rossoneri, Hakan Calhanoglu continua le sue dichiarazioni contro il Milan: "È una scelta particolare, ma questa è la vita: bisogna guardare avanti e non indietro. Sono molto grato al Milan, sono bravi ragazzi e non ho problemi con loro. Sapevo che l’Inter è sempre stata una grande squadra, ha battuto spesso il Milan nei derby. Ne ha sempre avuto di più. Il mio contratto stava terminando, il mio agente stava lavorando per me. Ho passato 4 anni buoni al Milan, rispetto tutti. Ho lì molti amici che incontro ogni tanto. Perché ho deciso di andare all’Inter? Volevo una nuova sfida nella mia carriera. Ho scelto con la mia famiglia e sono contento di essere qui. È un grande club, ha vinto il campionato la scorsa stagione e gioca la Champions League. C’è molta concorrenza perché ci sono molti giocatori di qualità“.


Omuncolo.


----------



## pazzomania (16 Novembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> E mentre lui occupa il suo tempo a parlare di Milan, sua moglie...


Non sarà nemmeno figlio suo.

La moglie glielo stringerà solo tra le cosce quando hanno rapporti.


----------



## Freddiedevil (16 Novembre 2021)

Che fallito.
E ******* io che l'ho difeso l'anno scorso.

Quasi quasi il portiere di castellamare di stabia non sembra tanto infame in petto a lui...


----------



## Maravich49 (16 Novembre 2021)

Che schifoso pezzo di letame


----------



## mandraghe (16 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Cahanoglu continua a provocare il Milan. Le dichiarazioni del turco, dal ritiro della nazionale:"Dopo il gol nel derby e le orecchie mostrate ai tifosi rossoneri, Hakan Calhanoglu continua le sue dichiarazioni contro il Milan: "È una scelta particolare, ma questa è la vita: bisogna guardare avanti e non indietro. Sono molto grato al Milan, sono bravi ragazzi e non ho problemi con loro. Sapevo che l’Inter è sempre stata una grande squadra, ha battuto spesso il Milan nei derby. Ne ha sempre avuto di più. Il mio contratto stava terminando, il mio agente stava lavorando per me. Ho passato 4 anni buoni al Milan, rispetto tutti. Ho lì molti amici che incontro ogni tanto. Perché ho deciso di andare all’Inter? Volevo una nuova sfida nella mia carriera. Ho scelto con la mia famiglia e sono contento di essere qui. È un grande club, ha vinto il campionato la scorsa stagione e gioca la Champions League. C’è molta concorrenza perché ci sono molti giocatori di qualità“.




Bravo, bravo, anche tua moglie ne ha avuto sempre di più....ma non da te.


----------



## iceman. (16 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Cahanoglu continua a provocare il Milan. Le dichiarazioni del turco, dal ritiro della nazionale:"Dopo il gol nel derby e le orecchie mostrate ai tifosi rossoneri, Hakan Calhanoglu continua le sue dichiarazioni contro il Milan: "È una scelta particolare, ma questa è la vita: bisogna guardare avanti e non indietro. Sono molto grato al Milan, sono bravi ragazzi e non ho problemi con loro. Sapevo che l’Inter è sempre stata una grande squadra, ha battuto spesso il Milan nei derby. Ne ha sempre avuto di più. Il mio contratto stava terminando, il mio agente stava lavorando per me. Ho passato 4 anni buoni al Milan, rispetto tutti. Ho lì molti amici che incontro ogni tanto. Perché ho deciso di andare all’Inter? Volevo una nuova sfida nella mia carriera. Ho scelto con la mia famiglia e sono contento di essere qui. È un grande club, ha vinto il campionato la scorsa stagione e gioca la Champions League. C’è molta concorrenza perché ci sono molti giocatori di qualità“.


Hanno vinto molti degli ultimi derby perché in rosa avevamo un senza palle e uno scarparo come te.


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Novembre 2021)

ahahah dai questo mi fa morire dal ridere.
poveretto è proprio un handicappato e si autodefinisce con ste robe!!


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (16 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Cahanoglu continua a provocare il Milan. Le dichiarazioni del turco, dal ritiro della nazionale:"Dopo il gol nel derby e le orecchie mostrate ai tifosi rossoneri, Hakan Calhanoglu continua le sue dichiarazioni contro il Milan: "È una scelta particolare, ma questa è la vita: bisogna guardare avanti e non indietro. Sono molto grato al Milan, sono bravi ragazzi e non ho problemi con loro. Sapevo che l’Inter è sempre stata una grande squadra, ha battuto spesso il Milan nei derby. Ne ha sempre avuto di più. Il mio contratto stava terminando, il mio agente stava lavorando per me. Ho passato 4 anni buoni al Milan, rispetto tutti. Ho lì molti amici che incontro ogni tanto. Perché ho deciso di andare all’Inter? Volevo una nuova sfida nella mia carriera. Ho scelto con la mia famiglia e sono contento di essere qui. È un grande club, ha vinto il campionato la scorsa stagione e gioca la Champions League. C’è molta concorrenza perché ci sono molti giocatori di qualità“.


Pietà per il cuckold turco con le orecchie montate al contrario.
Mi fa quasi tenerezza ormai : questo continuo parlare di Milan è l'unica maniera per ingraziarsi i suoi nuovi tifosi, dato che sul campo sta dimostrando ben poco finora.
Però dovrebbe imparare a leggere palmarès e classifica.


----------



## Freddy Manson (16 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Cahanoglu continua a provocare il Milan. Le dichiarazioni del turco, dal ritiro della nazionale:"Dopo il gol nel derby e le orecchie mostrate ai tifosi rossoneri, Hakan Calhanoglu continua le sue dichiarazioni contro il Milan: "È una scelta particolare, ma questa è la vita: bisogna guardare avanti e non indietro. Sono molto grato al Milan, sono bravi ragazzi e non ho problemi con loro. Sapevo che l’Inter è sempre stata una grande squadra, ha battuto spesso il Milan nei derby. Ne ha sempre avuto di più. Il mio contratto stava terminando, il mio agente stava lavorando per me. Ho passato 4 anni buoni al Milan, rispetto tutti. Ho lì molti amici che incontro ogni tanto. Perché ho deciso di andare all’Inter? Volevo una nuova sfida nella mia carriera. Ho scelto con la mia famiglia e sono contento di essere qui. È un grande club, ha vinto il campionato la scorsa stagione e gioca la Champions League. C’è molta concorrenza perché ci sono molti giocatori di qualità“.


A me tutto ciò fa pensare che sarebbe voluto rimanere fortemente ma siamo stati noi, offrendogli caschi di banane come contratto - quelli vale - a scacciarlo, ed ora sta rosicando come un pazzo, rilasciando dichiarazioni, un giorno sì e l'altro pure, degne del bimbominkia con le orecchie montate al contrario qual è.

Ciao, cornutone.


----------



## Viulento (16 Novembre 2021)

senza piccante e senza cipolle, grazie.


----------



## Butcher (16 Novembre 2021)

Boh mi fa tenerezza


----------



## SoloMVB (16 Novembre 2021)

Certo che dopo essere stato nella sala trofei di Casa Milan e poi nello stanzino trofei dell'inter devi avere il cranio proprio appesantito dalle corna per giungere a questa conclusione.


----------



## mandraghe (16 Novembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> E mentre lui occupa il suo tempo a parlare di Milan, sua moglie...




Va a comprare il pane:


----------



## Igniorante (16 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Cahanoglu continua a provocare il Milan. Le dichiarazioni del turco, dal ritiro della nazionale:"Dopo il gol nel derby e le orecchie mostrate ai tifosi rossoneri, Hakan Calhanoglu continua le sue dichiarazioni contro il Milan: "È una scelta particolare, ma questa è la vita: bisogna guardare avanti e non indietro. Sono molto grato al Milan, sono bravi ragazzi e non ho problemi con loro. Sapevo che l’Inter è sempre stata una grande squadra, ha battuto spesso il Milan nei derby. Ne ha sempre avuto di più. Il mio contratto stava terminando, il mio agente stava lavorando per me. Ho passato 4 anni buoni al Milan, rispetto tutti. Ho lì molti amici che incontro ogni tanto. Perché ho deciso di andare all’Inter? Volevo una nuova sfida nella mia carriera. Ho scelto con la mia famiglia e sono contento di essere qui. È un grande club, ha vinto il campionato la scorsa stagione e gioca la Champions League. C’è molta concorrenza perché ci sono molti giocatori di qualità“.



Ha parlato il Cornuto.
Ma lo sai che mentre ti riempi la bocca parlando del Milan, tua moglie se la riempie in altro modo?


----------



## Igniorante (16 Novembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> E mentre lui occupa il suo tempo a parlare di Milan, sua moglie...





mandraghe ha scritto:


> Bravo, bravo, anche tua moglie ne ha avuto sempre di più....ma non da te.





Igniorante ha scritto:


> Ha parlato il Cornuto.
> Ma lo sai che mentre ti riempi la bocca parlando del Milan, tua moglie se la riempie in altro modo?



Beh vedo che abbiamo avuto lo stesso pensiero in parecchi


----------



## Blu71 (16 Novembre 2021)

Questo tipo fa solo pena.


----------



## sunburn (16 Novembre 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Certo che dopo essere stato nella sala trofei di Casa Milan e poi nello stanzino trofei dell'inter devi avere il cranio proprio appesantito dalle corna per giungere a questa conclusione.


Secondo me gli piace essere insultato. Non vedo alternative.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (16 Novembre 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Secondo me gli piace essere insultato. Non vedo alternative.


Ed ha scelto il club giusto per un cuckold come lui.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Novembre 2021)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Questo tipo fa solo pena.



Pena per lui, pene per lei.


----------



## Djici (16 Novembre 2021)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Chala chi? non me lo ricordo nemmeno!


Beato te che non te lo ricordi.
Io i cessi purtroppo me li ricordo benissimo.
Questo non solo era scarso ma aveva pure la 10 sulle spalle.
Per me il peggiore dei titolari che abbiamo avuto al Milan per così tanto anni.
Perché avete uno scarpone titolare 1 anno o 2 ci può anche stare. Questo invece ha giocato e pure molto con la nostra maglia.
Mister segno un gol ogni 100 e passa tiri...
Una cosa mai vista


----------

